# Dust collection



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Do you have and use a Dust Collector while turning ?


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2005)

I have one, (Jet) but don't use it for turning.(the noise thing) I guess I do use it, but after I make the mess and inhale the fine stuff.


----------



## Gary (Feb 11, 2005)

I too have one but don't use it for turning. I wear a mask and have the air filter running, but the noise of the dust collector in annoying to me. This summer I'm going to move the dust collector outside and enclose it in a shed on the outside wall. About 3' of duct extention and that will solve the noise problem.


----------



## mewell (Feb 11, 2005)

I have and use my Jet (1200) - My old shop vacuum makes more noise so I wear hearing protection when that is on. When my wife is drilling blanks and using the shop vac I use those soft foam 'squishy' ear plugs since the ear muff kind interfere with my face shield []

Mark


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't believe in DUST COLLECTORS.  There are more interesting items that can be collected, like pens, clocks, toy trains, etc. I doubt that I would like to have a collection of dust in my living room.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 11, 2005)

I use to have a collector of dust collectors, but she left...with my money!


----------



## patrick_1853 (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't currently use one, but have added it to my list of pen making items to buy do to health reasons.  It will be my nedxt large woodworking purchase, or present if I get lucky  .  Since I only turn and don't do any other woodworking, I am thinking a dust hood would work just as well, and might save me some money, since I have a shop vac.

Patrick


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 11, 2005)

I wish I had the space and money.  Gimme a few years.  Lately I use a face mask filter (scared of being sensitized to exotics) and when I sand I place my shop vac with the floor attachement right under the blank. It also work great to keep the CA fumes at a minimum.  I also use big fat ear protectors.


----------



## esheffield (Feb 11, 2005)

Voted no, but only because I don't have one. I do need to get one and my wife wants me to. My shop is in the basement garage so dust gets all through the house. My son has some asthma problems too, though fortunately dust doesn't seem to be a "trigger" for him - pretty much takes something like a cold first to set him off. Still don't want my dust to possibly make things worse for him or any of us. It's certainly going to be one of my next purchases as I'm "remodeling" my shop to do a lot more woodworking (inc penturning) in the near future.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

I too voted no, as I do not own a collector yet. It is however, on my short list for things to get.


----------



## jeff (Feb 11, 2005)

I have an Oneida cyclone and I use it mostly while sanding. The thing has lots of suction and my lathe is close to the collector, so I just position a 4-inch hose on the back side of the workpiece and it works great. The noise is a little annoying, but probably less annoying than whatever lung crud I could get from all the inhaled dust.


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 11, 2005)

In response to Fred, I have lots of Dust Collectors.  You wouldn't believe how many of those things I have just sitting around the house collecting dust.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 11, 2005)

In response to Bill, thanks for the reminder.  I looked around and found quite a few around the house.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought the bottom of the line Delta dust collector.  Then I bought a plexi-glass hood from Harbor Freight, and attached it to my lathe by drilling into the back side of the lathe.  Total cost, around $100.  The Delta is nowhere near as loud as my shop vac.  I consider it cheap insurance for my lungs.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't have one yet...Not sure of which ones are effective enough without going overboard. Like everyone else other have bills to be paid. But I do use a dust mask on occasion. Not even sure if that even does any good.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't have a collector yet.  It's on my short list.  I do have a Jet Air Filtration unit and that's usually on while I'm turning.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

wdcav1952 - I was looking at the Delta, but I could'nt find anyone that had one to give an opinion on it. I'm glad to see your post. I don't really know the difference in all the micron ratings for the bags, but I figure anything has got to be better than nothing.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 11, 2005)

I use my dust collection system every time I use any of my machinery for wood working. Also, I use a Jet air filter running most of the time. I hope to up grade in the future to the unit Jeff has, at this time i use a Penn State 1.5 HP collector and one of the driving factors towards this machine was the low (haha) noise level. Some have encapsuled their system to reduce noise. My system is turned on and off with a remote that sticks to my lathe with a magnet.
Rudy
SE Michigan


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 11, 2005)

Being single, my whole house collects dust!
I use a Delta in the garage on the lathe, bandsaw and sanders.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a very small shop---but, do have the small Delta dust collector---I rigged it up to hang off the wall to take less space---and I use the small tubing from Sears (I think about 2 or 2 1/2 inches) and I use the Loc-Line rectangular nozzle and hose which locks it where you want it on my lathe.  Also, I got the remote from Grizzly so I can turn it on and off at the lathe.  (Works great!!!!)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />wdcav1952 - I was looking at the Delta, but I could'nt find anyone that had one to give an opinion on it. I'm glad to see your post. I don't really know the difference in all the micron ratings for the bags, but I figure anything has got to be better than nothing.


Ken, I found it on close-out at the Lowe's in Alexandria before I transferred up here.  I agree, whatever the micron rating is, it is better than nothing.  The HF hood I bought had a 4" opening; so it fit the hose that came with the Delta.  I was pleasantly surprised at the noise level.  I use a Shop-Vac at the drill press, sander and bandsaw, and it is definitely louder.  As a bonus, if you use CA, the Delta makes the fumes disappear.  Can you believe it, none of the natives up here know what Tony Chachere's is!?! [:0]


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Lord! How do you eat without Tony!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />Good Lord! How do you eat without Tony!!!



I don't know, because I brought a suitcase of it up here with me.  I take it and a bottle of sliced jalapeno's with me when I eat at the lunchroom at the prison where I work. 

One of the natives told me that winter wasn't through with us yet, and that 10 inches of snow in a winter was unheard of!  I agreed with him, told him that 10 inches of snow in a winter was unheard of in Louisiana as well!  []


----------



## bajacrazy (Feb 12, 2005)

I have two dust collection systems in shop and have yet to break down and rework plumbing in the main system. Main system is a commercial 5hp Oneida Air and the is an old 3hp Delta


----------



## wicook (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been using my ShopVac with floor attachment facing up and suspended just under and behind the blank when turning. I tried one of the HEPA filters, but found that it loaded up way too fast. I recently bought the plaster dust bags for the ShopVac that hook onto the intake and am quite happy with that setup -- other than the noise level. There's gotta be a better way to move air... I noticed that some of you have said that the "official" dust collectors aren't as noisy as ShopVacs, so maybe that will be my next investment. I also have a Scott/Racal high efficiency helmet/waist mounted motorized filter that works very well. Since I have a chronic lung problem, I will often use the Scott/Racal unit in addition to the ShopVac when I'm turning exotics or cedar/juniper.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 12, 2005)

Jet Air Filtration overhead and a Delta Dust Collector...  Shop Vac with bags is nice untill you attempt to empty filled 18 gal bag...  They always rip on me...[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 12, 2005)

A word of advice to those of you who do not have either a dust collector or a filtration system...do something!  The fine dusts we create can be damaging to your health.  If you can't afford the fancy stuff or don't have room for it, you can always set up a makeshift system that will help.  Get a box fan and set it on the side of your equipment that is away from you.  Point it so it's sucking the dust from the equipment.  Place a furnace filter on the intake side.  Use as good a filter as you can afford.  I know this is just a "poor man's" fix, but it will reduce the amount of junk that you inhale.  Also, it will suck the CA fumes and antler smell away from you!

Take care of your lungs, friends.  They're the only ones you've got!


----------



## Gary (Feb 12, 2005)

Well said, Lou. And if I might add, it's those smaller dust particles (the ones we can't even see) that can be the most dangerous. Many of us are turning exotic woods from all over the world. Those woods can have toxins, spores and bacteria that our bodies have never been expose to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Well said, Lou. And if I might add, it's those smaller dust particles (the ones we can't even see) that can be the most dangerous. Many of us are turning exotic woods from all over the world. Those woods can have toxins, spores and bacteria that our bodies have never been expose to.


You've never crawled in a crawl space installing duct work I take it.[^]


----------



## Gary (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...nope, and I'm not going to. I don't like things that crawl or things that slither on their belly.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Another Jim Stafford fan, I take it.  "I don't like spiders and snakes ---" []


----------



## Scottydont (Feb 12, 2005)

I use a Jet1200FS dust collector and an overhead Jet 1200B air filter. Better in the filters than in my lungs.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2005)

I just bought one so I voted yes. I don't have it hooked up yet but havn't been turning. It is my current project in the shop. and yes my lathe is set up. so it's not exactly be abused or neglected. it has been showing some indications of jealousy though.
for those thinking about dust collection. here is a good link for doing your homework. but you have to seperate perfection from reality. after carefully reading this intire sight. calculating the cost, I bought the largest tempest from P.S.I. and will ad my own cartridge filters.
http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 15, 2005)

I not only run a dust collector but a air filter as well.


----------



## gaholte (Feb 15, 2005)

I vote yes, I work around with the wood all day and night however, don't want to damage my health. I do listen people's warning about toxic wood even you say that it doesn't bother you from the smelling but your lungs can react later on.. Just don't be sorry in the future!!

I have been using Shop Vac for 2 years and it got worned out because I've use it ALOT (too much).. So decided to purchase the 2HP Dust Colletor from Harbor Freight for $159.99 which it was on sale during that day. I've installed the collector and very happy of what it does. It sure sucked alot of dust 10 times more than my shopvac does.. I understand that Harbor Freight's collector bag are cheap kind and I'm going to order .5 microns bags elsewhere pretty soon.

I do have Air Cleaner from Penn State (build your own one - AC465KIT) It also helps to move around the dust and traps into air cleaner. It's great system.

Noise issue is NEVER a issue for me because I am total Deaf.. yeah its a big advantage for being deaf and work around the loud machine all the times..

To people who doesn't use dust collector, please reconsider to outlast your life longer...

Gary Holte
NW Woodturner
www.nwwoodturner.com
Portland, Oregon


----------



## KKingery (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I change my vote to yes now? I just picked up a delta system tonight, and just finished putting it together! I knew I should have ordered that lathe hood awhile back!


----------



## epson (Mar 4, 2005)

I use a dust collector and an air cleaner in the shop.  I have gotten a reacton from turning some exotic woods, so now I protect myself.  It also keeps my shop cleaner.


----------



## KKingery (Mar 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say - what a difference my new dust collector makes! No mess all over the floor, etc....well worth the investment.


----------



## esheffield (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />Just wanted to say - what a difference my new dust collector makes! No mess all over the floor, etc....well worth the investment.


Haha, we seem to be on parallel courses. I just picked up the HF 2HP dust collector last week as well. Local store wanted $229, but they matched the web price with a printout of the listing, no questions asked. Chose it based on some very good reviews I've found online. I did replace the bags before I even fired it up. One recomendation was for the Grizzly 3 micron bags, so I got one for the top and a heavy plastic bag for the bottom. Works great! Haven't set it up for use with the lathe yet, but hooked it to my table saw and cut some MDF and it caught probably 90% or more of the dust. Only dust that escaped was what came off the top of the blade. Also tried it with my new Delta 2 speed planer (can you tell I just got my tax refund? []) virtually nothing escaped it. Maybe 10 chips, literally. I'm already convinced it's one of the best purchases I've made. []


----------



## tomwojeck (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a Jet 650 CFM dust collector hooked to a hood when I turn.  The noise doesn't bother me since I like to were an iPod while work in the shop anyway.  I also have a Jet air filtration unit to handle the small stuff.

I also like the DC since it cuts my cleanup and I'm lazy when it comes to that![]


----------



## Woodnknots (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esheffield_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I also have the harbor freight (central machinery) 2HP dust collector.  I paid $160 for it, and haven't looked back.  I have it on the second floor of my garage/workshop, and the 1600CFM works so well, I ran overhead plumbing to all my major tools.  The 70 gal bag takes awhile to fill up, even when I'm doing a lot of planing.  I'm not usually an advocate of cheap tools, but this one is worth alot more than I paid for it.


----------

